
Help: How to avoid first traffic surge crash - RossTech
Hi folks,<p>I am about to launch a small saas website, and hopefully there will be a surge of users if it proves popular.<p>Would any of you be able to offer advice on what is the best cheap method of hosting so that if a lot of users visit at once that the site does not go offline?<p>I host a few small blogs on bluehost, but for this type of saas site, should I be using something like AWS?<p>Thanks for any advice you can offer.<p>Ross.
======
brudgers
1\. Scaling is a good problem to have. It usually involves throwing out all or
a large part of the system that worked at a smaller scale.

2\. Most businesses don't have scaling problems. They have not scaling
problems.

3\. Don't let a problem that you don't have delay shipping. If there's a host
that you know, try that first before re-architecting the system for an
unfamiliar platform.

4\. Launch for a small group of potential customers first to stress test the
app and to gain feedback. This will also avoid lauching as a press release
because nobody pays attention to press releases.

5\. Talking to potential customers (i.e. doing sales) is harder for many
people than re-architecting a system. However, starting to talk to potential
customers is what 'launching' really is. It's not Product Hunt or Show HN or
SEO or any other automated process.

Good luck.

~~~
RossTech
Thanks a lot for your feedback. Much appreciated.

